# ASUS M2A-VM



## W1zzard (Feb 27, 2007)

The ASUS M2A-VM is ASUS' first board using the new AMD RS690G chipset. It comes in the small MicroATX form factor and is all passively cooled. This makes the board an ideal candidate for a quiet Media PC system. The integrated VGA with DVI/Analog output has enough power to do video playback and play an occasional game.

*Show full review*


----------



## Wile E (Mar 2, 2007)

Excellent in depth review, Wiz.

Decent little board. Hopefully ASUS will add memory timing in a future bios revision. That would make this a killer budget board for sff or htpc setups.


----------



## Kasparz (Mar 2, 2007)

W1zzard, can we see some benchmarks done with IGP? Hopefully some 3dmark03 or 05, because 01 is too cpu dependant.


----------



## dmce (Mar 2, 2007)

Can any comments be made on HD (both 720p and 1080p) playback. I wouldnt imagine that CPU would be of much use in that area but this ability is a crucial factor for a HDMI equipped board surely?


----------



## unsmart (Mar 5, 2007)

I would like to see this teamed up with a high end audio chip. Those are some rather disappointing benches even for a budget chipset, should at least be higher in media benches. Wonder if it's set to 2T timing in bios?


----------



## cclim033 (Oct 22, 2007)

*M2A-VM with low GPU clock ?*

Can anyone give an advice why my board show low GPU clock=57.28 Mhz instead of the right clock which suppose to be 400Mhz.I'm using GPU-Z.exe & ATITool 0.26 to check it out and the result is the same. My friend brought Biostar board with same AMD 690G, but it show the right 400Mhz.Pls pls help me to rectify it................Thank you

cc


----------



## greenbackz (Dec 31, 2007)

cclim033 said:


> Can anyone give an advice why my board show low GPU clock=57.28 Mhz instead of the right clock which suppose to be 400Mhz.I'm using GPU-Z.exe & ATITool 0.26 to check it out and the result is the same. My friend brought Biostar board with same AMD 690G, but it show the right 400Mhz.Pls pls help me to rectify it................Thank you
> 
> cc



I am having this exact same problem.. atitool used to work fine and clock was good (400 like it shoulda been) but for some reason its like 57mhz and i can't even bring it back up to 400... even in everest it shows that its 57mhz... anyone else having this same problem?


----------



## shivnats (Jan 30, 2008)

yeah same here....ati tool is showing 57 mhz! please can somebody advice me on this problem , as i am not able to overclock the damn chipset.


----------

